# January Photo Challenge - Discussion Thread



## Mouse (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy New Year!

Discuss away!


----------



## alchemist (Jan 2, 2012)

Got that song careening through my head now. Arrrggghhh!

But interesting theme and congrats on the win, Mouse.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah so've I. Sorry about that!

Ta.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 2, 2012)

Would that be the ones with bows on their tails? I only know the song from the Moomintroll books.


----------



## hopewrites (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ht5RZpzPqw
lol this one i'm guessing as its the one I started singing when I read the title. Followed by Favorite things, from Sound of Music. that was an interesting blend over I can tell you.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes that's the song I was thinking of! After I chose the theme though. Must've been subconsciously invading my brain.

And I have no idea what I'm going to photograph. I was thinking chocolate on pillow or someone holding hands but think that'd be hard to take a good photo of.

Liking the butterflies!


----------



## alchemist (Jan 3, 2012)

hopewrites said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ht5RZpzPqw
> lol this one i'm guessing as its the one I started singing when I read the title. Followed by Favorite things, from Sound of Music. that was an interesting blend over I can tell you.



That's the one. 36 hours now and it's still in my head. Will have to blast it away with some Prodigy tomorrow morning.

Excellent start there, Wiggum. Have you seen this month's 75 word writing challenge? You might like it.


----------



## Talysia (Jan 5, 2012)

I can't believe I missed the start of this month's challenge - and congratulations on the win, Mouse!

A nice theme, too.  Now to get my thinking cap on.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## hopewrites (Jan 12, 2012)

oh mouse I love yours! the vast scope and all the little pebbles! I love how you got them when they are wet and looking their best.
Wiggum, I havent commented yet because i'm still in awe, when my mom made my name up she told me it meant "beautiful butterfly on a rose" and while they are not on roses those are some beautiful butterflies.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks, hope.  I was so obsessed with taking photos of the sky (it was super pretty down there), that I didn't notice the single guy standing on the Cobb until I put the photos on the computer! 

It then piddled down with rain and I got soaked.


----------



## hopewrites (Jan 12, 2012)

wait there was a guy? *jumps over to see* well what do you know, a tiny little guy... now I'll have that Aquabats song stuck in my head...


----------



## Mouse (Jan 12, 2012)

*Googles song*

Tiny pants?! Love it.


----------



## hopewrites (Jan 12, 2012)

yes Tiny Pants, I've been an Aquabats song for long enough to memorize most of their stuff. Probably because they are my mood-fail-safe, getting up on the wrong side of the bed is often cured by a heavy dose of ska while breakfasting.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 12, 2012)

I've never heard of them! Can't listen to it as mum's watching the TV but the lyrics sound like something I'd like so I'll listen later.


----------



## hopewrites (Jan 12, 2012)

yeah definitely check them out, they are a band of super-heroes and every concert they "save the kids" from some sort of villain. one time it was Powdered Milk Man, and another it was the signing agent from Disney... I also highly recommend Pizza Day, Fashion Zombies, and Idiot Box for "crazy good times fun" kind of listening. Oh and Pool Party! 
*stops hijacking thread*
because you know, its the little things.... *oh nice save*


----------



## Mouse (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks, hope. I ended up buying their album!

Taly, I'm loving the buttons!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 16, 2012)

Is that Lyme Regis I see before me?


----------



## Mouse (Jan 16, 2012)

Indeedy! On the Monmouth beach side.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 17, 2012)

Cyber, I can't see a photo in yours? (Sometimes I can't see images in posts, so maybe it's just me!)


----------



## Boneman (Jan 17, 2012)

Mouse said:


> Cyber, I can't see a photo in yours? (Sometimes I can't see images in posts, so maybe it's just me!)


 

Nah, I can't see 'em either!


----------



## alchemist (Jan 17, 2012)

Unless the small things are meant to be a triangle, a square and a circle, I can't see them either.

Edit: that's not working either. I get a "Not found" message.


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 17, 2012)

Seriously...it's not working even as link?


----------



## Mouse (Jan 17, 2012)

No, I can't get the link working either!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 17, 2012)

I can see a flamey photo in the original post -- is there just one photo in the post? Because there's a little icon under it that suggested there was another that wasn't showing up.


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 17, 2012)

No, it's just the one photo. 
I'll reupload the photo. And if a mod see this, please get rid of the two extra messages.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 19, 2012)

I can see it now. Yay!

Little Missy, Trevor looks angry!


----------



## Mouse (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry to double post but it's too late for me to edit.

Aber, I love that photo! Love that the little one's sitting with his (her?) butt on one step and his legs on the other. Cuuuuuute!


----------



## Abernovo (Jan 19, 2012)

Her. She's a little street dog rescued by my vet, who gave her to me. The other dog is her adopted dad.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 19, 2012)

Ah, thought I couldn't see a winky. Cute wee thing she is.


----------



## Wiggum (Jan 20, 2012)

He looks more like an irritated older brother 

Cute pic.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 24, 2012)

75 word story _and_ managed the photo competition this month. I'm on a roll.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 24, 2012)

Dinosaurs!! Love it. I'm pretty sure I used to have that guy in the front in the first pic. He looks familiar.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, I recall having a green Ankylosaurus grooving around the house when I was younger. Must've been a common toy to have. They are awesome. 

Usually they line my window, guarding the frame in their brave little dinosaur ways. They begrudgingly group posed for me, though.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 28, 2012)

I think it's time for a poll!


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 29, 2012)

Done!

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/534990-january-photo-challenge-poll.html


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 29, 2012)

Mouse got my vote this month. Great photos.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Jan 29, 2012)

wow that was hard to pick - for me it was between Mouse and Talysia.   My son wanted dinosaurs, but then Stormfeather blew him away.  My middle child wants to be a bird conservationist (he's 5) lol so Stormfeather got Gabriel's vote.


----------



## Talysia (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the mention, Anya!

It was a tough choice for me, too - I love all of the pictures.  In the end, it was a three way tie between Wiggum's butterflies, Littlemissy's Trevor, and Stormfeather's goldfinch, but my vote goes to Wiggum.

Well done everyone!


----------



## TheTomG (Jan 29, 2012)

Didn't get my entry in this month, ah well, I'll maybe post it here on the discussion thread when I get home just for the fun of sharing! Been an unpleasant month so didn't get around to submitting it.

However the photo challenge has not been an unpleasant month for viewing! My vote went to Mouse, due to the photo having an emotional impact and mood associated with it. Exciting to see how the poll turns out!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jan 29, 2012)

I just didn't seem to have the time to take any photo's this month, but I kept an eye on the thread. When it comes to choosing a vote, I'm thinking between wiggum and mouse. But it's so close my head hurts, will have to think a bit more...


----------



## Mouse (Jan 30, 2012)

I voted for Aber because the photo is just lovely. It fits the theme, it's in focus and um... whatever other words are used to describe photos. In proportion? That's not it. There's a word I'm looking for and I can't think what it is.  Anyway, I liked it.

Hon mentions to SF, Hoops and Taly.

Edit: Composition! That's the word I was looking for. Phew.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jan 30, 2012)

Such a hard decision - I thought the (ahem) composition of both wiggum's were spectacular, some glorious colours, so sharp and clear that really caught the beauty of the delicate subject matter. 

Then mouse came along with her stunning ladybird...

In the end I could not make up my mind - I was going to go with wiggum, but there was a little voice stopping me from voting... but I don't know why, so I've gone with my original thought.

(and hope to be back with my fumbling attempts next month!)


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, I completely forgot about the photo contest for the past week! I was going to take some pictures of my daughter's Squinkies, but I forgot. I've been so wrapped up in getting a 300-word story written, it just slipped my mind entirely. Oh well.

I absolutely love hopewrites' car-fish, and Mouse's gorgeous ladybug, and the adorable puppy, but I had to vote for Stormfeather's two beautiful pictures.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 30, 2012)

Perpetual Man said:


> I thought the (ahem) composition...



Well course you know the word now I've said it! 

Thanks for the nice comments and votes so far, guys. Close!


----------



## alchemist (Jan 30, 2012)

It was between Talysia and Wiggum for me, but the butterflies shaded it as they were less likely to sit still as the buttons!


----------



## Abernovo (Jan 31, 2012)

I voted for StormFeather, although it was a tough call. The birds on a feeder sealed the decision. They define 'little things' for me. I also liked the framing. I'd tried to get a pic of my bird table, but the little blighters kept moving.

On an unrelated note, it's the kind of image I always associate with this time of year.


----------



## Talysia (Jan 31, 2012)

Many thanks for the honourable mentions, Mouse and Alchemist, and thank you for the vote, Mosaix - that was a lovely surprise!


----------



## StormFeather (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you very much Anya, Abernovo and TDZ - very surprised and cheered by your votes!

Anya - your son may be interested to know that the little one on the branch, the lesser redpoll, was joined by 17 of his friends at the weekend, and there were at least 8 on the ground under that feeder - if I get a chance to get those on camera I will.  Also, shortly after that pic was taken, he and the goldfinch had a furious fight over food.  He's a feisty little thing!

For myself, I loved Wiggums shots of the butterflies - just so beautiful; Mouse's pebbles on the beach - my favourite type of composition(), light on water; Taly's buttons - there's something so satisfying about buttons!; Abernovo's dogs - how very cute; and Hoopy's dinosaurs are lovely . . . 

In the end, I'm a sucker for my favourites - Mouse it is!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 1, 2012)

Cheers dude.


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 1, 2012)

Late again, my apologies - and Mouse is the winner! Congrats!


----------



## Abernovo (Feb 1, 2012)

Congratulations, Mouse. Beautiful pictures, as always.


----------



## StormFeather (Feb 1, 2012)

Congratulations Mouse!  Looking forward to seeing next months theme . .


----------



## alchemist (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats to Mouse -- again! No throwing of next month's contest now.


----------



## Talysia (Feb 2, 2012)

Congratulations, Mouse!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks all. That means I have to think up a theme again! Hmm...


----------



## mosaix (Feb 2, 2012)

Congratulations, Mouse.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 2, 2012)

Ta muchly. 

Hope the new theme is ok. I pondered for ages between that and 'architecture.' Figured this way had more scope...


----------

